
An Astounding Amount of Water Has Been Discovered Beneath the Martian North Pole - dgudkov
https://gizmodo.com/an-astounding-amount-of-water-has-been-discovered-benea-1834978180
======
themodelplumber
> This reservoir contains so much ice that, if melted and brought to the
> surface, it would submerge the entire planet.

Wow. Unfortunately it's 2km down, but imagine if our only problem was that
there was no land on Mars, the ocean planet!

------
foxyv
Could you imagine if some geological process created an underground bubble
that drained all of earth's oceans. I smell a disaster movie.

